# Father and son Sharks



## woodcutter (Aug 18, 2012)

A father and son shark came across a few survivors from a large boat that sank. The son said to the father "lets go eat them". The father replied not yet, lets circle them and show them our fins first. So they did and the father said " lets circle the boat one more time and show them all of our fins" So they did and then they ate the survivors. The son asked the father. "why do we do all the circling and fin showing"? The father answered. " They taste so much better with the crap out of them"!


----------



## flald (Aug 20, 2012)

Bwahahahaaaa

Spit cheerios all over my keyboard

That's funny, I don't care who you are!!

Al


----------



## brewandsmoke (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

